# First Attempt at Beef Jerky



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Bought some lean cheap (2.99 lb ) steaks marinade for two days, should be ready around 4 this afternoon...wish me luck!!









Quote of the Day: Are you voting to make a difference or are you following the establishment again...


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I'm always baffled when folks marinade meat for jerky......why add water? You need to use Jerky Seasoning and Cure.

I use Milanasa or Minute Steaks for jerky. It's cheap, thin, and not much fat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've never made beef jerky, only venison.

I take the time to separate the individual muscles on the hams & shoulders and slice them 3/16" - 1/4" thick, then cut those into strips. For seasoning I pretty much just use Fiesta Brand Jerky Seasoning & add additional crushed pepper. I then put the meat into zip-lock bags & refrigerate them for a few days before drying it on the smoker.


----------



## reddog5 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ranch is the master, and jerky is made from dried meat with little or no fat. Start dry and end dry, native Indians did it in the sun..............for thousands of years, hard to do with an oven, cause they are too hot. However, I have done it door open at lowest "on" position. Painful, but worth the time and at $20 pound, I prefer mine over even Prasiks!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL!!! I wouldn't call myself a 'master', although I have been doing it for 50+ yrs... I remember when I was little, watching my grandpa & the rest of 'old guys' get together to process deer meat a couple of weekends every year. They passed unto me the 'old ways' like they were taught & I've just kept doing it the same way... Now I'm the 'old guy' that teaches the young kids in the hope of passing on some of those traditions as well.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!! I wouldn't call myself a 'master', although I have been doing it for 50+ yrs... I remember when I was little, watching my grandpa & the rest of 'old guys' get together to process deer meat a couple of weekends every year. They passed unto me the 'old ways' like they were taught & I've just kept doing it the same way... Now I'm the 'old guy' that teaches the young kids in the hope of passing on some of those traditions as well.


Excellent Ranch. Way too many great recipes, techniques, and traditions are being lost because us "elders" aren't taking the time to encourage, and past on to, the young'uns.sad3sm

I going to buy and try some of your Fiesta Brand Jerky Seasoning to use on the venison that I hope to get this fall.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We make it in a dehydrator we bought at Walmart for under $20. It has 5 racks, adjustable heat, and works great. I put it outside on a table right in front of the kitchen window, mostly to keep the heat out of the house in spring or summer. We do marinate it in a mix of soy, black pepper, a little honey, and a couple of things I can't remember right now, but only for a couple of hours, then dry it before dehydrating. A light smoke is all it needs then.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Any suggestions on temps and cooking times on a smoker and oven? It's been years for me and I think I use to over cook.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jerky is very simple to do on a smoker. Jerky smokes at 145 degrees for 3 hours, then flip... do another 1.5 hours at the same temp & then finish at 175 for the last hour.










Also, after smoking it, I leave it out for a day or two on the kitchen counter to allow any remaining moisture to dissipate & then the wife vacuum packs the finished product.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Jerky is very simple to do on a smoker. Jerky smokes at 145 degrees for 3 hours, then flip... do another 1.5 hours at the same temp & then finish at 175 for the last hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f

Won't 3 hours on the smoker leake it with a pretty strong smoke flavor? How about some on the somker and some in the oven? Just curious and trying to learn....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess it would depend on your smoker & how you manage it Tom... I have an old style pit (not an offset) where I make my own coals & shovel them in. I've never tried it in the oven or a dehydrator... like I said earlier, I was taught the traditional way & that's the only way I have ever done it.










The smoke is a clear blue smoke & it's barely visible, The smoke taste is there, however it is very subtle.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help Ranch. I do have an offset, so it should be easy. I am going to try a batch later this week. My last couple of attempts have fallen short of expectations. Came out REAL hard, dry and stringy. I know it's jerky, but......? Any more tips, ideas or suggestions?


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

I like to get a roast and have the butcher slice it 1/4 inch with the grain.
Marinate in a pan over night in worschester sauce in frig . Hang it from
the racks of the oven with toothpicks heat at 170 for 8 or 9 hrs


----------

